# 5DPO symptoms



## jeannaann

Hello, I have been TTC for 6 months now and aside from checking bbt (which I know I should do and will if this month does not pan out) I have been doing it all! LOL
I have been checking my cervix and noticed that it is high and firm and really tightly closed! It has never felt so tightly closed in the last 6 months! What is strange is that it was high and soft for O (obviously) and then went low and became more firm, and then since yesterday it has been really high! I know it is early (5 DPO) but could this be a good sign?? Also, anyone interested in joining me for the TWW?? 
My other symptoms would include cramping since two days before OV until about 3 days after (which was more cramping post O than usual), heartburn, and thick white CM and that's about it!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## momtoboys1

Hi Jean

I am 4dpo my symptoms so far

1-4dpo mild af like cramping
frequent urination
increased appetite
cp high and soft/medium
cm creamy/ewcm
diarrhea (started today)
mild nausea (started today)

Wish I was close to poas time but no where near and last cycle I drove myself crazy testing.
I am going to test on the 23rd thats when my af is due.
When are you testing?


----------



## jeannaann

Well, I have to say I just noticed that I also have a case of the soupy poopy (LOL) TMI!! and I have been peeing more often today! We are only a day apart so we should def be buds! I too am trying to wait this time until AF is supposed to arrive..it is enough to drive a person mad!! I have been trying for 6 months now, I am also hoping for a girl! I have two boys and they were both super easy and suprises! Go figure-I actually try and it takes forever!! Really feeling good about this month!! GOOD LUCK! Keep me posted!

:dust:


----------



## HopefulMi

Today is 5DPO for me I think (first month off pill but had high cervix and EWCM)

I've had:

Diarrhea
Nausea
High firm cervix
Lotiony CM
Frequent urination
Increased appetite

FXed!


----------



## jeannaann

Great! We are right in the same place and having some of the same symptoms, in fact all the same except I don't feel nautious...I have felt nautious other months and got my hopes up...AF is a much meaner lady when off the pill! She plays tricks on me!! Hope one of us gets our :bfp:!! I have been off the pill for 6 months! I never thought it would take this long! Hoping and praying this is my month!! Keep me posted and I will do the same!! Good Luck!!

:dust:


----------



## momtoboys1

jeannaann said:


> Well, I have to say I just noticed that I also have a case of the soupy poopy (LOL) TMI!! and I have been peeing more often today! We are only a day apart so we should def be buds! I too am trying to wait this time until AF is supposed to arrive..it is enough to drive a person mad!! I have been trying for 6 months now, I am also hoping for a girl! I have two boys and they were both super easy and suprises! Go figure-I actually try and it takes forever!! Really feeling good about this month!! GOOD LUCK! Keep me posted!
> 
> :dust:

I also have a good feeling about this month to the point I get butterflies about it lol
This is only my second cycle and will be my 5th baby :help:
Oldest is 13 and youngest just turned 5, all boys and I am just desperate for a little girl (of course I will love it no matter what the sex, I just won't be happy until I have a girl)

I conceived my 1st after 10mths (but we were young and had no idea when I o'd or anything lol we didn't even have the internet back then) all the others were within 6months of trying.

My stomach is really crampy and I feel kinda nauseous right now, but I can't help but be in a really great mood. :happydance:
Can't help but be excited this month

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jeannaann

LOL, isn't it funny how feeling awful gets us all excited!! Only women TTC!! I have a bunch of symptoms but I have a bunch of syptoms every month, soooo! That is why I was so excited to find that my cp is different this month! A possible new sign! Good luck to you!! Hope you get your girl! I too am trying for a girl too but at this point, I will take what I can get, just so long as it is a healthy bouncing baby!!



:dust:


----------



## momtoboys1

When is your af due?
Maybe we can be testing buddies too!


----------



## jeannaann

AF is due April 24th. (I think it is a Saturday :)) You?


----------



## jollypop7

My AF is due on the 25th, can I get in on this? :D I'd love to have someone to symptom watch with for this cycle. I O'd either the 13th or yesterday.


----------



## jollypop7

Ugh, It's due the 23rd-25th. I have butterfingers.


----------



## momtoboys1

jollypop7 said:


> Ugh, It's due the 23rd-25th. I have butterfingers.

 :rofl:

:D
How many dpo are you?...
Tell me your symptoms so I can compare lol!


----------



## momtoboys1

jeannaann said:


> AF is due April 24th. (I think it is a Saturday :)) You?

Mines due friday....trying to wait and test then


----------



## jeannaann

When does everyone plan on testing??


----------



## jeannaann

Sure thing! When are you testing?


----------



## jeannaann

I keep posting to this thread and it is showing up elsewhere...so just testing to see where this post will end up!! New to this site, can ya tell?? LOL!


----------



## jeannaann

I wish I could delete posts! Anyways, I have it all figured out now, so there should be no further errors :winkwink: I don't know if I want to wait until AF is due or test sooner....The thing is that when I start testing early I start to let my hopes down slowly, rather than BOOM-AF, which is such an awful surprise! Thoughts??


----------



## jollypop7

I think I'm going to experiment this cycle and test with OPK's and HPT's. Just for giggles. I will probably test Saturday the 24th. I haven't had many symptoms this cycle, just Severe cramping in my left ovary before I O'd. Then I had massive amounts of EWCM, like over a Tablespoon! I was so weirded out, didn't know what to think. But now just having steady creamy CM. What are you guys experiencing?


----------



## emilyandkai

hi guys! I am 4dpo so am also trying not to symptom spot and wishing the next week or so away!

I dont have any symptoms really, just creamy cm but I get that anyway.
fx for all of us x


----------



## xLuciax

Hey I had a chemical but can give you symptoms I had ( by the way never count on ur cervix for a symptom its not reliable as it can change all the time )

5DPO :- AF type cramps started I got them for 10 mins this day then they stopped

6DPO: - cramps again for longer period of time

7DPO:- sore breasts but I always get sore breasts before AF anyway so didnt take this as a symptom

8DPO: - cramps started again but started feeling like pulling sensations

THE PULLING SENSATIONS CONTINUED IN MY UTERUS TILL THE DAY I HAD THE CHEMICAL (pulling sensations are a good sign though usually get them after implantation because thee uterus is stretching making room) and few days before the chemical I had to go to the toilet every 20 - 30 mins (all these symptoms here were 15 dpo) I actually had a tiny bit of nausea but nothing major I was in a thread in 1st trimester and a lot of the other girls were also getting this I got it day before chemical was a all I can describe is a electric shock pain in the cervix but its nothing to worry about as all the other girls who got it in the thread are still going thats about it just mainly cramps untill I found out at 14 dpo


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. My AF is due a bit earlier (22nd), but I'd love to join!

I'm about 7 or 8 dpo (I think), and my symptoms are as follows:

very thick, creamy CM (sorry if TMI)
mild cramping
back ache once (5 dpo or something)
nausea (not sure if this is Pregnacare related)

BUT, I am not frequently urinating, my boobs don't hurt at all, I am not tired...... I just don't know :shrug:. I am too scared to hope at this point

Good luck jeannann, momtoboys and jollypop!! Let's symptom spot together :hugs:


----------



## Tolian

i'm 6dpo and have mild crampy feeling...well more of a pulling tight feeling. i did have bad cramping yesterday. I've also had nausea and diarrhoea. af due on the 25th april


----------



## ttc_elle

I'm pretty sure I ovulated between 10th-12th April, I'm due for AF on 25th April. I had pretty bad shooting O-like pains on 12th/13th and EWCM, then a bit dry CM yesterday, now today lots and lots of creamy CM (TMI!)

So I'm either 6DPO-8 DPO, creamy CM, headaches and mild dizziness. I can't deal with the unknown..... I want to know!


----------



## momtoboys1

Hi guys

gosh not really any symptoms yet today. Its only 9:25am here so theres still time lol

Little bit crampy but better than yesterday
Eyes watery (no idea why, no allergies here)
runny nose (from the above)
creamy cm and my cp is high and soft, but I was checking that last month and it was all over the place lol.

I'm only 5dpo!!! 7 days till I test ...seems so far away


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls. Im only 2dpo but would like to ss with you! So far no symptoms but hope to have some real soon lol x


----------



## babymom3

jeannaann said:


> AF is due April 24th. (I think it is a Saturday :)) You?

Thats when Im due for mine too.... :hugs:


----------



## jeannaann

Last night I had some shooting pains in bbs (mostly left) and when I woke up today I had some AF type cramps. Very vivid dream last night that I was pregnant and spotting :I and the last two nights in a row I have been waking up a million times throughout the night, which is very unusual for me bc I am such a heavy sleeper! Thick white cm...and that's about it! Anyone having anything similar?? I think I will start testing next Wednesday...I am so afraid of seeing :bfn: again....PLEASE GOD, send me a :bfp::bfp::bfp: Good Luck to all my fellow TWWers!!


:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jeannaann

How do I put my ticker at the bottom of my posts?? I cannot figure it out! LOL Someone please direct me! :D Thanks!


----------



## momtoboys1

jeannaann said:


> How do I put my ticker at the bottom of my posts?? I cannot figure it out! LOL Someone please direct me! :D Thanks!

I wanna help you but I can only edit now it also took me ages to figure it out I can't remember how I created it.
I know I had to copy the BB code.
I tried to recreate it but it only allows me to edit and its not the same as creating.
Sorry hope someone helps you soon

How are you feeling today and symptoms?
I have just been exhausted all day long.


----------



## momtoboys1

Tolian Those are my exact symptoms. Are you super tired also?
When are you testing?

ttc_elle I also had ewcm and now it's kinda going creamy tmi sorry lol.
And I know how you feel...I just finally entered the 1ww, which is the worst for symptom spotters lol
Are you testing on the 25th?


My friend said I should test on Earth day lol, she said mother nature would give me a :bfp: Cute but the 23rd is my late grandfathers birthday so I want to test on his special day for luck. My only issue is to try and not poas before then.

How are we doing girls?
Any new symptoms?
I have just been so tired today I was falling asleep at work.


----------



## jeannaann

I feel really tired today too! I also feel like having a drink though ;):drunk: I am super irritable and just freaked on the DH over practically nothing although I will not let him know that :shhh:. I am having random shooting pains in my bbs and they feel kind of warm and tingly every so often....wierd. I am already sick of waiting! UGH!! I hate limbo land!! Noticed cp is not quite as high as yesterday and less firm, don't know what to think about that...cm same as yesterday, mabe a little more abundant (TMI). Anyone else??


----------



## emilyandkai

I had super weird dream last night..... I dreamt I had so much salvia in my mouth that i was trying to talk to my mum and it kept running out (LOL)
so far this morn I have had more saliva than usual and a funny taste.
Im 5dpo so still really early - may not be related......but how weird lol!


----------



## jollypop7

Well still not any symptoms for me... although I had a vivid dream about working out with Lady Gaga last night. Lmao. Kinda grouchy. Actually really grouchy. Wonder if that has anything to do with anything...


----------



## HopefulMi

I've been overly sensitive and my nipples are killing (esp. right one)!


----------



## momtoboys1

I wake up with minimal symptoms and they seem to progress throughout the day.
So must be in my head lol
Right now I feel pretty normal


----------



## jeannaann

7 dpo today-My bbs are a little sore on the bottom today, nothing terrible, and still are a little bit tingly at random times. I am super emotional today! I have broken into tears twice today already! :cry: lol. CM less thick, than yesterday more like milk today (TMI, sorry), and cp is still a bit high but more soft now. I have had vivid dreams two nights in a row now; last night BFP and that the world was coming to an end (symbolic somehow??) lol  I will start testing on Wednesday or Thursday I think. Anyone else testing by then?


----------



## jollypop7

8-10 more days of waiting. This stinks. It's hard to concentrate on anything else while you're waiting for good or bad (NOT) news. Anyone have any tips on how to chill out and stay on track while you're waiting for the news?


----------



## jeannaann

I just try to keep busy during the day and go to bed early, which makes the next day come faster! The only thing that has gotten me through the bad news is saying is knowing that God decides these things and he will give me my BFP when the time is right :) That does not mean I do not feel really dissapointed but it helps me through until the tww comes again!


----------



## momtoboys1

How is everyone doing?

Its really nice and warm here in winnipeg today, so I have been outside all morning and the afternoon should be much warmer.
I have no symptoms to report, don't even feel a tiny bit pregnant today.
I didn't have a clue with my last pregnancies either, the :bfp: was always a surprise.

Anyone close to testing?


----------



## honeybee28

hey, im 7dpo!! been having so many vivid dreams. also had loads of creamy/lotion like cm. loads of it. yesterday morning i got out of bed and (tmi warning) about a tablespoons worth just gushed out!! not sure if that's a symptom. 
got sore boobs but normally do between ov and af.

fx everyone. im gonna test on 23rd, but will prob test before then i have no self control!!


----------



## jollypop7

:dust:


jeannaann said:


> I just try to keep busy during the day and go to bed early, which makes the next day come faster! The only thing that has gotten me through the bad news is saying is knowing that God decides these things and he will give me my BFP when the time is right :) That does not mean I do not feel really dissapointed but it helps me through until the tww comes again!

Thanks, that makes me feel a lot better! :hugs:


*I think I'm gonna test on the 26th or morning of the 27th. The 27th is my OH's birthday, what a nice surprise that would be! :blue: (He wants a boy)

*Symptoms? Not many. Tired as hell, but I worked graveyards last night lol. CP is high and inbetween hard and soft. Some creamy CM. Cramping since O in my L ovary-which I do not understand one bit, I'm now 5dpo.

*Anyone testing around my time?
Baby Dust Everyone!!!
:dust:


----------



## jeannaann

Well today I am 8 DPO and having sharp cramps (not like AF at all), tingly bbs, feeling very tired and irritable, and cp is still high but has really softened up, CM watery. Last night I had horrible heartburn (never have this unless pregnant), and really vivid dreams for the third night in a row! Had to wake up early and go to the :loo:...very unusual! I think I will wait until Thursday or Friday to test. I may even try to wait until the weekend after AF is due (if she does not show) we will see how I feel then. How is everyone else?? :dust::dust:


----------



## honeybee28

jeannann - sounds very promising!! fx for you.


----------



## jeannaann

OK, I am freaking out!!! Just went potty and bright red blood on TP....AF has never came early, let alone almost a week! What is going on???? Implantation?? HELP!!! CP is really high! Barely can touch it...shouldn't it be low for AF??? AHhhhh!!!!


----------



## jeannaann

I should say bright PINK...sorry, or light red but not dark red, just to clarify...


----------



## jollypop7

I think I read that it happens 6-12 days after ovulation. It should be pinkish or brown in color, and the amount varies from woman to woman. When do you expect AF?


----------



## jollypop7

Oh and 8-10 dpo for implantation bleeding is the most common.


----------



## jeannaann

Thank you Jollypop! I am not due for AF until next Saturday and she usually comes at night! This is soooo out of the ordinary! AF usually comes on strong right away and this is very light. I think it is a good sign. Afraid to get my hopes up though! I am totally freaking out!


----------



## jollypop7

Well FX for you and wishing lots of baby dust your way! It really does sound promising. But don't let it get you stressed out, stress is a cause of infertility and early miscarriage (I did a report on it in my US Health and Illness class and perused many experimental reports). Try some nightly breathing techniques to help you relax...:D


----------



## jollypop7

Well, as I'm sitting here reading all of these stories, the pain I had been having in my left ovary went away, I didn't notice until it started to twinge. It felt like fluttering, but it wasn't in the middle, it was on the left. HUH? Anyone had this, or know about it?


----------



## jojosmami

Sounds pretty good to me jeannaann! I am having alot of the same symptoms: lots of cramping,backaches,sore bbs, very emotional, been between constipated/loose all week,peeing like crazy,very vivid and crazy dreams ( I actually had a dream about Lady Gaga last night too jollypop7! LOL). Tested today at 10dpo and got a BFN. Gonna try again in the morning. Good luck!


----------



## jollypop7

Baby dust to you!!! Lady Gaga, so very odd. Haha. I took and OPK for giggles today, it was positive! Weird, I don't really know what to think about that...


----------



## ttc_elle

momtoboys1 said:


> Tolian Those are my exact symptoms. Are you super tired also?
> When are you testing?
> 
> ttc_elle I also had ewcm and now it's kinda going creamy tmi sorry lol.
> And I know how you feel...I just finally entered the 1ww, which is the worst for symptom spotters lol
> Are you testing on the 25th?
> 
> 
> My friend said I should test on Earth day lol, she said mother nature would give me a :bfp: Cute but the 23rd is my late grandfathers birthday so I want to test on his special day for luck. My only issue is to try and not poas before then.
> 
> How are we doing girls?
> Any new symptoms?
> I have just been so tired today I was falling asleep at work.

I've had a weekend of generally feeling unwell (temperature, hot and cold, dizzy) and I have AF like pains (half way between that and the morning-after doing 200 situps! Creamy CM.

I am approx 7DPO/8DPO I think (calculated wrong last week). Not sure whether to test on Friday/Sat when I will be 12/13 DPO or just ignore testing and wait to see if AF appears (due Sunday).

I definately don't feel "myself". I'm NEVER unwell and I'm not streesed TTC as I'm onyl young and seeing what happens.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG! So funny.....Lady Gaga dreams?! Hilarious!!

Counting down to decision day! Have quit symptom spotting...almost driving me MAD! I also won't be doing any home tests.....nosireeeee!!! I can't bear the thought of a :bfn:. If :af: doesn't show, then I'll just have my Doctor test.

How are you ladies doing? :dust: to all!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girls. 5dpo and dreamt of my :bfp: last night! Sore boobs but nothing else to report x


----------



## jollypop7

Isi Buttercup said:


> OMG! So funny.....Lady Gaga dreams?! Hilarious!!
> 
> Counting down to decision day! Have quit symptom spotting...almost driving me MAD! I also won't be doing any home tests.....nosireeeee!!! I can't bear the thought of a :bfn:. If :af: doesn't show, then I'll just have my Doctor test.
> 
> How are you ladies doing? :dust: to all!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hug:

Wow, you have some serious self-control! Hi, my name is Heather, and I'm addicted to peeing in cups. LOL When is your AF due, Buttercup? That sounded like a fond nickname. Haha.


----------



## Tolian

momtoboys1 said:


> Tolian Those are my exact symptoms. Are you super tired also?
> When are you testing?


The pulling and cramping has stopped...but i have a strange sensation of my stomach feeling heavy and tight at the same time. I'm super tired, which is unusual for me. I'm having incredibly vivid dreams...not about pregnancy but just vivid and bright, which is also unusual for me. I've had a niggling headache for a couple of days and i've become super sensitive and emotional...i was crying yesterday over a TV stand...yep, a TV stand! :wacko:

I'm going to try and be good and not test until the 25th


----------



## jojosmami

jollypop did you take the OPK in the morning? I heard that you shouldn't take it in the morning. Well, I'm sure you know better than I do. To Butter cup: Wow! Could you share some of that self control of here! Good luck to you. I tested again this morning and again got a :BFN:. Woke up kinda queazy, bbs feel heavy,sore and weirdly hot, especially my nips! I am still feeling sick(like I got a cold) My nose has been stuffy/runny for almost 2 wks now which is crazy for me. And last night when I went to pee for the 100th time I got the most unusual pain that went from my belly button to the top of my pubic area. It was sharp,tight and made me yell out loud. It really felt like there was a rubber and there and someone was pulling it, or a charliehorse in my belly!. I was on the toilet and
Couldn't even straighten out. It went on and off all night long. Never happened to me before! Has that ever happened to anyone? Hopefully that was some stretching and growing in there! How's everyone else doing?


----------



## honeybee28

im 8dpo... this morning checked my cp and there was loads of lotion/creamy cm. then checked it a bit later and there was a lot less cm, and what was there was a peachy/brown colour and watery. checked again just now and nothing there. mmmm.


----------



## miniangel79

Hi, Can i join you guys! 1st Month TTC with Clearblue Fertility Monitor and am currently 6DPO. Think i'm going to try and hold off testing until 26th or 27th which is when AF should be due . . . . though easier said than done! 
Been TTC for last 4 months since my OH had his vasectomy of 16 years reversed (so i know things are against us), and have just about convinced myself every month since the op that i have all the preggo symptoms and then buy trillions of tests which of course are negative!:dohh:

Is / has anyone else tried the CBFM? Has anyone got any 2ww survival tips!! Driving myself slowly mad . . . . Can't really say i'm having any symptoms at the min . . . not sure if good or bad sign . . .x


----------



## jojosmami

k someone help me out! I have been taking my temps every morning for a wk and they have been around 98.2-98.9. This morning I took it and it was only 97.2! What does that mean? Here's the thing. I have read that implantation can happen anywhere between 6-12 dpo. I o'd either the 7th or 8th and did the deed on the 7th. sOo, if I o'd on the 8th would I be 10 or 11 dpo? I'm so confused? I thought I heard your temp goes down on the day of implantation or am I wrong? Had such bad cramping last night and this morning my symptoms are really strong, bad cramping,bbs are soooo sore,aggrivated,so sleepy can hardly keep my eyes open. Is this a sign that :witch: is coming!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

jollypop7 said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> OMG! So funny.....Lady Gaga dreams?! Hilarious!!
> 
> Counting down to decision day! Have quit symptom spotting...almost driving me MAD! I also won't be doing any home tests.....nosireeeee!!! I can't bear the thought of a :bfn:. If :af: doesn't show, then I'll just have my Doctor test.
> 
> How are you ladies doing? :dust: to all!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Wow, you have some serious self-control! Hi, my name is Heather, and I'm addicted to peeing in cups. LOL When is your AF due, Buttercup? That sounded like a fond nickname. Haha.Click to expand...

Thanks Jollypop :hugs:. My :af: is due on Thursday the 22nd, but it has known to show up some days earlier. But I'm really praying it doesn't come, and I get that :bfp: :happydance:

As for self control....let's just say I don't think my heart is strong enough for bad news....lol


----------



## jojosmami

I know the feeling Buttercup. How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

About 15 months, jojosmami.....and just as many :bfn:!! Last month was the most heart wrenching as I had clomid treatment, as well as HSG shots that cycle. So you can imagine how gut wrenching when :af: showed up :cry:

This cycle....we just decided to relax and try again naturally. I really really pray God has blessed us!! But I won't be rushing for a stick anytime soon.....lol!! No way, hosay!!! Earliest time I'll go for a BLOOD TEST (lol) is next week Monday (26th). In the meantime, I'll keep hoping for the best.

You're trying for a 3rd?


----------



## jojosmami

Yea. We are just trying to see if it happens. of course I'm obsessing over it but its still early. I'm so sorry for your pain. God knows what he has in store for you but it doesn't make it any easier or the desire to go away. Keep your head up!

:dust: for us all!


----------



## jojosmami

Think I might have just had some Implantation bleeding. I just went to go pee and had cm with reddish/brown blood. I think I might have miss calculated my dpo. If I O'd on the 8th would I be 10pdo or 11? Either way I didn't experience IB with my 1st 2 pregnancies but I don't usually spot before AF either. I'm cramping alot today though. Still holding on to hope its Ib and not the AF

:af: :af: :af:


----------



## jeannaann

I am so upset :( :witch: showed up 6 DAYS EARLY!!! I was so excited at first bc I though it was IB when it first showed up yesterday bc it was so light and I was only 8DPO, but this morning it was clear that it was not. I do not know what is going on with me! I am going to see the dr next Monday to see if there is anything wrong :( 
I promised myselft that I would not get this upset if God said not this month but I just did not see AF coming a week early! This has never happened to me and after being a week late two cycles ago and ovulating late half the time I am worried that there may actually be something wrong :( I am so upset and have been bawling my eyes out :cry: when is it going to happen??!! 
Baby dust for the rest of you! I will be praying for you ladies to get your :bfp:

:dust:

So, if I started af lightly in the middle of yesterday, am I CD 2 now?


----------



## reversal

miniangel79 said:


> Hi, Can i join you guys! 1st Month TTC with Clearblue Fertility Monitor and am currently 6DPO. Think i'm going to try and hold off testing until 26th or 27th which is when AF should be due . . . . though easier said than done!
> Been TTC for last 4 months since my OH had his vasectomy of 16 years reversed (so i know things are against us), and have just about convinced myself every month since the op that i have all the preggo symptoms and then buy trillions of tests which of course are negative!:dohh:
> 
> Is / has anyone else tried the CBFM? Has anyone got any 2ww survival tips!! Driving myself slowly mad . . . . Can't really say i'm having any symptoms at the min . . . not sure if good or bad sign . . .x

has your dh reversal worked my dh had his reversed last month so this is our first month ttc good luck


----------



## jeannaann

jojosmami, I am praying for you that YOURS IS IB!! Good luck!


----------



## jollypop7

jeannaann, I am so sorry hun :hugs: I know how frustrating that is. I have endometriosis and remember recently bleeding heavily for 15 days! I have a hard time remembering that this is supposed to be fun because it gets me so worked up sometimes. :wacko: If I don't get my :bfp: this month (and I'm not feeling it) we'll try again next month together! :thumbup:


----------



## jojosmami

Thanks jeannaann and I'm soooooo sorry. I know all the "sorry" in the world don't change it but hopefully next month will be your month! I'm sending lots of hugs!!!


----------



## honeybee28

im so sorry the witch got you so early that's rubbish!!

when i checked my cp this morn there was a little bit of peachy watery cm. nothing since. im 8dpo. i dont know what to think!! Any of you have any idea?


----------



## jollypop7

honeybee28 said:


> im so sorry the witch got you so early that's rubbish!!
> 
> when i checked my cp this morn there was a little bit of peachy watery cm. nothing since. im 8dpo. i dont know what to think!! Any of you have any idea?

I'm 6dpo and mine has been kinda sparse, but yellowish tinged. I know it's not an infection, though. Would love to find out!!


----------



## honeybee28

me too jollypop!! fx for us both.x


----------



## jeannaann

Thanks, Jollypop7 :) I hope we do NOT have to be TTC again because I hope you get your :bfp: this month!! If not, I would love to! :hugs:

honeybee28, I have never heard of peachy cm :) Does that mean like yellowish? I have no idea, but since I have not had maybe it is a good sign for you, lol :winkwink:
I know it is rubbish! I will not be anywhere near the same DPO as you guys now :( I will still be here for support though!! Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## honeybee28

yeah like a really pale pinky brown colour, difficult to describe!!


----------



## jollypop7

Ugh, I'm so frustrated. I'm trying to symptom spot, but two nights of graveyards has got me all screwed up. I'm exhausted, but not sure if it's from work or school or what. LOL Not many symptoms here. Small small amount of cm, still slightly cramping in my L ovary, other than that: Nada. 2 weeks is too damn long if you ask me! :sad1:

How is everyone else holding up today? Any symptoms worth sharing???? :D


----------



## jeannaann

Jollypop7, hope that cramping is a good sign! I get cramps everywhere! I feel like my body hates me! I am feeling the same way as you btw; it is supposed to be fun ttc but it is so stressful when you really want it, so it sucks a lot of the fun out of it! The TWW is MISERABLE! How long have you been TTC? Are you regular?


----------



## jollypop7

We've been trying since December. The doctor told me if I don't start trying now I may never have kids. I wanted to wait since we're getting married in August, but life has other plans I guess. I'm not regular at all, which makes this super hard. But I just have to keep the faith that the right bean will stick at the right time! :D Plus I'm trying to destress because this is getting me way too worked up! LOL

How about you? How long have you two been at it? I know this month you weren't at all, but are you usually pretty regular?


----------



## jeannaann

You know, I have always been regular until now! I usually have a 30 day cycle but I was ovulating late for a couple cycles, then I was a week late on one cycle, then back to normal but ovulated late, then ovulated on time this month and was super pumped only to have AF come early! So, one way or another it seems like my L phase is being cut short! I am at my wit's end! I just don't know what to make of this! I am only 27, and my first pg happened within weeks of going off bc and my second was within 2 cycles! I really did not expect it to be so hard! I am now on my 7th cycle of ttc #3! So, just a bit longer than you. If you don't mind my asking, why does your dr. say you have to hurry? You look very young! :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jeannaann

Honeybee28, sorry! Hard to keep track, I addressed Jojosmami early about the peachy cm, but it was you, my bad! I just wanted to tell you that my sister said she has that sometimes, and she is 23 wks pregnant. Just thought you might like to know. She said it looked like peach lotion...:thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm so sorry about the :af: jeannann :hugs:. Hopefully, next month will be your month.

As for me, I really don't know :shrug:. Up till last night, I was almost pretty certain I was pregnant. I had a glass of cold water and my teeth were so uber so sensitive, I'd also been having some palpitations....and you know...the usual symptoms (minus the sore boobs, I have to add. Besides some fleeting stabbing, these girls have been fine). Anyways, I woke up this morning with some significant :af: like cramping. She's due on Thursday, but it has made me worry that I might be out this month :cry:. Gosh, this journey is so hard. Without God, I would have been a nervous wreck by now.

Well, enough about me! How are you lovely days? Keeping FX for you Jollypop and Jojosmami! :bfp: s for all of this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeybee28

ahhh thanks jeannann thats good to hear. did a test this morn at 9dpo bfn. i know its early but it was a sensitive one.... hmmm.xx


----------



## jollypop7

Good afternoon ladies. Well, at least for me it is! I feel like poop today. Gas cramps so bad, nasty cold or sinus infection and headache. So either I'm sick or preggo, lol. I'm 7dpo today, so I think I'll start testing at 10dpo. 
How is everyone else doing??? Any new details for us to pick over??? :D


----------



## jollypop7

PS my cousin had her baby today. She's 17, but I think she's a good mama. I'm off to the hospital to give her some lovin! :D


----------



## honeybee28

9dpo - my boobs are always sore between ov and af, earlier today though had a real throbbing pain deep behind my nipple on my right boob! It lasted like 10 seconds then it went back to normal.
oh and im sooooo hungry. but im always hungry lol!!
dont you hate how pre bfp and pre af symptoms are the exact same!!!


----------



## honeybee28

jollypop congrats to your cousin!!


----------



## jojosmami

Well, last night I had horrible cramps,not just horrible, HORRIBLE. Worse than I have ever had besides birth. DH almost took me to the ER. Didn't have any bleeding with it. Woke up this morning so sick to my belly, tested and got a :bfn: I am 11dpo today and started spotting this afternoon. Cramps gone, but as of a couple hrs ago bleeding more. I hope it's not TMI but at 1st it was really thick and dark. Now its thin like water but red. Its still not my normal AF flow so I don't know what's going on. Been so dizzy today,my bbs are killing me more than a normal AF and usually i have cramps the 1st 3 days at least and like I said before nothing now. Not even the dull achey ones. I don't know what's going on! Guess its just a weird early AF :cry: Anyone have any input?


----------



## jeannaann

jojosmami said:


> Well, last night I had horrible cramps,not just horrible, HORRIBLE. Worse than I have ever had besides birth. DH almost took me to the ER. Didn't have any bleeding with it. Woke up this morning so sick to my belly, tested and got a :bfn: I am 11dpo today and started spotting this afternoon. Cramps gone, but as of a couple hrs ago bleeding more. I hope it's not TMI but at 1st it was really thick and dark. Now its thin like water but red. Its still not my normal AF flow so I don't know what's going on. Been so dizzy today,my bbs are killing me more than a normal AF and usually i have cramps the 1st 3 days at least and like I said before nothing now. Not even the dull achey ones. I don't know what's going on! Guess its just a weird early AF :cry: Anyone have any input?

Well, I am not expert but from what I have read about IB it comes in many forms, so it could be, but usually they say it is lighter than your normal period. Hope that helps :) Good Luck to you!!


----------



## jeannaann

Congrats on your cousin's new arrival Jollypop7! LOL, it is so funny how you are in such a great mood bc you are in pain! We TTCers are a little nutty :loopy:! I hope you get your :bfp:
fx for you!


----------



## jollypop7

jeannaann said:


> Congrats on your cousin's new arrival Jollypop7! LOL, it is so funny how you are in such a great mood bc you are in pain! We TTCers are a little nutty :loopy:! I hope you get your :bfp:
> fx for you!

Haha, I know, huh? We are all a bunch of fruitcakes. I don't know if any of you tan, but the weirdest thing happened when I tanned today. When I got out I felt so sick like I was gonna throw up. It felt like being carsick. That was over two hours ago and I still feel sick. I don't know what to think... I want to believe that this is the month, but I'm just not feelin it.

jojosmami, did you get anything figured out? Sorry you're having a rough time of it!

buttercup, did you start, or were they just odd cramps?

and honeybee? what's going on with you???? any symptoms???

:hugs: to you ladies!


----------



## jeannaann

Jollypop7, Nausea is always a good sign! I actually feel nauteous right now and cannot sleep bc of it. The AF is practically gone too...which is wierd. I am so confused right now. It was really have yesterday so it seems unlikely it is IB. I am also having that tugging feeling behind my bellybutton. If it were not for the AF I would totally be convinced I was pregnant right now! I would so poas if I had one right now! Lol :)
Anyways, GOOD LUCK TO YOU!


----------



## jollypop7

jeannaann said:


> Jollypop7, Nausea is always a good sign! I actually feel nauteous right now and cannot sleep bc of it. The AF is practically gone too...which is wierd. I am so confused right now. It was really have yesterday so it seems unlikely it is IB. I am also having that tugging feeling behind my bellybutton. If it were not for the AF I would totally be convinced I was pregnant right now! I would so poas if I had one right now! Lol :)
> Anyways, GOOD LUCK TO YOU!

How odd! My mom said that she bled like she was having AF when she was first preggo with me, before she even knew she was pregnant... I don't want to get your hopes up high, but maybe you should test just to be sure... I HOPE SO MUCH it is!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D


----------



## honeybee28

all my symptoms have gone!!! 10 dpo. i dont think this is my month.  fx you guys get your bfps!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

jollypop7 said:


> jeannaann said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your cousin's new arrival Jollypop7! LOL, it is so funny how you are in such a great mood bc you are in pain! We TTCers are a little nutty :loopy:! I hope you get your :bfp:
> fx for you!
> 
> Haha, I know, huh? We are all a bunch of fruitcakes. I don't know if any of you tan, but the weirdest thing happened when I tanned today. When I got out I felt so sick like I was gonna throw up. It felt like being carsick. That was over two hours ago and I still feel sick. I don't know what to think... I want to believe that this is the month, but I'm just not feelin it.
> 
> jojosmami, did you get anything figured out? Sorry you're having a rough time of it!
> 
> buttercup, did you start, or were they just odd cramps?
> 
> and honeybee? what's going on with you???? any symptoms???
> 
> :hugs: to you ladies!Click to expand...

:af: didn't show up yesterday, but she's actually due on Thursday, so it's not late.....yet :winkwink:. The cramping has disappeared too. Well, I'm just playing the waiting game right now. I'm about 13 dpo today.

FX for you hun, I really pray you get that :bfp:. And congrats on your cousin's birth :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey ive posted here a few times, but no one has said hi, so maybe u havent heard me '' HELLO LADIES'' im 7dpo today n want to ss with u! Jollypop u do sound preggo girl! My only 'symptom' so far is sore bbs. I usually have more symptoms by now so im hoping lack of is a good sign lol xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL!! So sorry jelliebabie! Welcome :hugs:

Sore boobs are typically a good sign. FX for you girl! I am about 13 dpo, and have had such symptoms as nausea, on and off cramping, lower back ache (once).......but my boobs are not sore, and I don't have any fatigue. It's been a tough 2 weeks, I tell you! I'm supposed to test tomorrow, but I don't have the courage. I think I'll go get a blood test on Saturday. Too many bad memories with hpts!!!!!

So, good luck girl....oh, and yeah! I also hear that lack of symptoms is sometimes a good thing :thumbup:

:dust: to you


----------



## jollypop7

:flower: Sorry jellie! I didn't see your posts! Sore BBS is always good! No news for me really, just tired. But I have a lot going on in classes and work so that's probably the culprit. I am 8dpo today, 2 days until testing!!!

Honeybee, don't give up hope girl!!!

Buttercup, I can't wait until you get your test done!!! 

FX for all girls!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jeannaann

LOL, Hello Jellybabie! I started this thread and now I can't even keep track of everyone, and I was the first one to get AF! Welcome! Sore bbs sound promising! 

As for me CD 4 today, whooopy! LOL! I have absolutely no idea what is up with my body, it is foreign to me! Hoping the dr. can give me some answers on Monday....PRAYING FOR A :bfp: in May! GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!! I will be checking back often to see who gets their :bfp:


----------



## jeannaann

Jollypop7, AF came back :( THAT is yet another thing that has never happened to me before! I just cannot wait to see if the Dr. can shed any light. Oh, and I am a total poas addict; I TOTALLY tested! :bfn: of course :( :fool: I just had to know bc I felt so nauteous last night and then again this afternoon :sick: I hate when you have all the symptoms but they are accompanied by AF!! DEEEEEP BREATH.........AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH. I will be okay :)

How are things going with you? Are you usually tired with the hours you work or could that be a positive sign?? I really hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## jollypop7

jeannaann said:


> Jollypop7, AF came back :( THAT is yet another thing that has never happened to me before! I just cannot wait to see if the Dr. can shed any light. Oh, and I am a total poas addict; I TOTALLY tested! :bfn: of course :( :fool: I just had to know bc I felt so nauteous last night and then again this afternoon :sick: I hate when you have all the symptoms but they are accompanied by AF!! DEEEEEP BREATH.........AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH. I will be okay :)
> 
> How are things going with you? Are you usually tired with the hours you work or could that be a positive sign?? I really hope you get your :bfp:

Wow that is so odd. Have you started or stopped any behaviors or medications? Any history of endo or pcos in your family? I know that personally endo has been a huge struggle for me and causes so many weird symptoms. Like right now I have so much cramping with a BM, it feels like things are tearing. Who the hell knows anymore, lol. Yeah I've been convinced I was pregnant when I was bleeding like a fountain because the symptoms were so severe. But I guess it's mind over body sometimes. :( 

I'm trying not to get too excited, when I ate my cereal this morning (and I LOVE cereal) I couldn't even finish it because I got so nauseaus, and now I'm trying to eat a chocolate shake and can't even drink it, it's making my mouth kind of sour.

Anyone else have updates for me to swoon over?????


----------



## IzzyAnt88

Same here ladies..!! 7dpo... super early but took Dollar Tree tests so far BFN lol but I feel so weird...! Even have the vivid dreams.. will post more later I am at work just wanted to say "Hey" to everyone..!!


----------



## jollypop7

IzzyAnt88 said:


> Same here ladies..!! 7dpo... super early but took Dollar Tree tests so far BFN lol but I feel so weird...! Even have the vivid dreams.. will post more later I am at work just wanted to say "Hey" to everyone..!!

Hi Izzy, welcome to the group! :hugs:


----------



## IzzyAnt88

Thanks..! I think I am going to love this forum it seems *VERY* active..!


----------



## jelliebabie

awww thanks for the welcome girls :flower: jollypop and buttercup, you girls have fab symptoms, i feel :bfp: s coming your way! Jeannann, im praying for your may :bfp: too. I promised i wudnt ss this month, but cant help it! I, addicted to everything to do with ttc lol x


----------



## jollypop7

jelliebabie said:


> awww thanks for the welcome girls :flower: jollypop and buttercup, you girls have fab symptoms, i feel :bfp: s coming your way! Jeannann, im praying for your may :bfp: too. I promised i wudnt ss this month, but cant help it! I, addicted to everything to do with ttc lol x

I hope so! I hope for you as well! I honestly feel like I'm getting the flu or something. I don't know if it's preggo symptoms. I'm having such bad hot flashes and nausea. It feels just like the flu. Blah. lol

I know, I'm addicted to ss too. If you can't beat them, join them, right!!! :D


----------



## IzzyAnt88

Is feeling very restless & stuffy and like you can't catch your breath normal..? lol is that considered a hot flash..?


----------



## jollypop7

IzzyAnt88 said:



> Is feeling very restless & stuffy and like you can't catch your breath normal..? lol is that considered a hot flash..?

Hmm, I'm not sure if that's a hot flash, well for me hot flashes are feeling flushed and overheated all of the sudden. I'm not sure what that would be???


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: to you Jeannann!!!

Jollypop, your symptoms sound :thumbup:. I feel a :bfp: coming :winkwink:. As for me, my symptoms have sort of quietened a bit. I am supposed to test today, but I absolutely do not have the courage. I am even losing the courage to test on Saturday as I'd planned. I heard the prenatals I'm taking (Pregnacare Conception) can lengthen one's cycle, and I am so scared of testing and getting a :bfn:. Never been this nervous!

Thanks Jellie...and I feel you 100% on the symptom spotting. As long as you're ttc, I think it's just the most normal thing to do really :haha:. You have to have a heart of steel not to symptom spot.

Welcome Izzy :flower:


----------



## jollypop7

Well, I broke down and tested this morning lol. :bfn: but what did I expect? I'm only 9 dpo. Temp this morning was 98.6 which is well above coverline. Who knows. I had a terrible dream last night that my baby and ovaries and fallopian tubes fell out of my body. :(

Buttercup, I know how it is. But you're going to have to test eventually, and I can't stand that you're keeping me waiting for a result!! :D lol I'm just kidding. Just test when you're comfortable and can't stand the wait anymore.

Jellie, anything from you?

Honey, how about you???

Izzy?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mmm....I caved today and tested.....:bfn: at 14 dpo :cry:

:witch: due today but not here yet. Ah well.....

FX for you Jollypop. 9dpo is waay too early


----------



## jollypop7

Thanks buttercup. Sorry about your :bfn: but it's a good sign that :witch: hasn't reared her ugly head! Are you having any symptoms at all?

Lol I know 9 dpo was too early. But the tests I have are $1 (this is me justifying my actions) :rofl:


----------



## Clare1981

Hey can I join here? Been pointed in this direction! I am 10 dpo and due on around Monday!! First month of ttc no. 4 and am so excited!! I am the most impatient person ever and have already tested numerous times!! Ha ha!!

Had what DEFINITELY felt like implantation cramps 2 days ago so Im gutted with the BFN Ive been getting but I know its early. Last pregnancy I had implantation cramps at 7 dpo and tested the next day and got a positive!! So was kinda hoping to see the same this time... 

Hey ho, will test again in the morning no doubt!!!


----------



## jeannaann

jollypop7 said:


> jeannaann said:
> 
> 
> Jollypop7, AF came back :( THAT is yet another thing that has never happened to me before! I just cannot wait to see if the Dr. can shed any light. Oh, and I am a total poas addict; I TOTALLY tested! :bfn: of course :( :fool: I just had to know bc I felt so nauteous last night and then again this afternoon :sick: I hate when you have all the symptoms but they are accompanied by AF!! DEEEEEP BREATH.........AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH. I will be okay :)
> 
> How are things going with you? Are you usually tired with the hours you work or could that be a positive sign?? I really hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> Wow that is so odd. Have you started or stopped any behaviors or medications? Any history of endo or pcos in your family? I know that personally endo has been a huge struggle for me and causes so many weird symptoms. Like right now I have so much cramping with a BM, it feels like things are tearing. Who the hell knows anymore, lol. Yeah I've been convinced I was pregnant when I was bleeding like a fountain because the symptoms were so severe. But I guess it's mind over body sometimes. :(
> 
> I'm trying not to get too excited, when I ate my cereal this morning (and I LOVE cereal) I couldn't even finish it because I got so nauseaus, and now I'm trying to eat a chocolate shake and can't even drink it, it's making my mouth kind of sour.
> 
> Anyone else have updates for me to swoon over?????Click to expand...

Nope, nothing has changed. I went off bc at the end of October and that was 6 months ago! Nothing has changed since then. You totally sound prego! That was one symptom that I did not get too much of and it sounds like you are having quite a bit of nausea! fx for you! GOOD LUCK!!
:dust:


----------



## jeannaann

Clare1981 said:


> Hey can I join here? Been pointed in this direction! I am 10 dpo and due on around Monday!! First month of ttc no. 4 and am so excited!! I am the most impatient person ever and have already tested numerous times!! Ha ha!!
> 
> Had what DEFINITELY felt like implantation cramps 2 days ago so Im gutted with the BFN Ive been getting but I know its early. Last pregnancy I had implantation cramps at 7 dpo and tested the next day and got a positive!! So was kinda hoping to see the same this time...
> 
> Hey ho, will test again in the morning no doubt!!!

Surely! Welcome to the group! 10 DPO is pretty early still so don't lose hope yet! I am really impatient too, so I know how you feel! Hope you are using $store tests with all that testing, woman! I blew A LOT of money in the first few months of TTC, so now I stock up on $1 tests and hold out as long as I can! :-=


----------



## jeannaann

Isi Buttercup said:


> Mmm....I caved today and tested.....:bfn: at 14 dpo :cry:
> 
> :witch: due today but not here yet. Ah well.....
> 
> FX for you Jollypop. 9dpo is waay too early

Hopefully :af: will not show up! fx for you!

If she does, feel free to join me for a :bfp: in MAY!!


----------



## jeannaann

jollypop7 said:


> Thanks buttercup. Sorry about your :bfn: but it's a good sign that :witch: hasn't reared her ugly head! Are you having any symptoms at all?
> 
> Lol I know 9 dpo was too early. But the tests I have are $1 (this is me justifying my actions) :rofl:

LOL, I have justified that too far before! I went and bought 15 $store tests and took 4 in one day! :dohh: I just was sure I was pregnant! Obviously not!


----------



## jeannaann

IzzyAnt88 said:


> Same here ladies..!! 7dpo... super early but took Dollar Tree tests so far BFN lol but I feel so weird...! Even have the vivid dreams.. will post more later I am at work just wanted to say "Hey" to everyone..!!

Hello IZZY! Welcome! 7 DPO? Yeah I never hear of anyone getting a :bfp: that early! So, no worries! Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## IzzyAnt88

I need help ladies..!! I am confused I had seen here - https://www.justmommies.com/articles/implantation-bleeding-stats.php - that implantation 5dpo was pretty common - or at least O.K. - I had also read many stories by googling..

But now I am hearing on some of the other threads here that it's WAY too early and NOT normal. I don't know what to think. Here is my situation:

Ok so first of all I have *NO* idea where I am at in my cycle exactly BUT it has been a looong time ( at least 2 months ) since my last period so I am due for one, my BBT sorta seemed to indicate ovulation last week, and hubby and I only dtd once around that same time, and now i am having weird symptoms. I was having some health issues before and hubby and I didn't dtd for a while so no it is not possible to be from an earlier conception time.. My BBT chart is not very accurate or helpful because of weird sleep schedule..

Anyway so here is what happened
The dpo is basically the days past when we dtd because I am not sure if I ovulated or not

2dpo - Very light twingy feelings
3dpo - Cramping
4dpo - Cramping + light spotting, restless sleep, back pain, nauseous, many weird dreams that I don't remember
5dpo - Cramping + light spotting, restless sleep, back pain, nauseous, many weird dreams that I DO remember (At work and everyone is yelling to look out the window see a plane swerving around and see huge explosion, another dream about a kidnapper and rescuing puppies, etc.)
6dpo - Twingy/Bloated feeling + light spotting, restless, irritable, & tired, restless sleep + dreams
7dpo - Cramps increase, backache increases, slightly heavier spotting in the morning, ate a piece of chocolate and got nauseous

The thing is that I have never spotted before, and on the first day it was very tiny light drops of pink. I did a double take because it was very, very strange for me. A little bit of brownish later that night. The second day it was red once and then nothing the rest of the day. Yesterday morning it was drops of rose-colored pink/red. Then nothing until yesterday afternoon. Then some strings. It seems to be mixed with C.M. It can stretch. Sorry if TMI. It's either a super weird period that would likely mean fertility problems or I am pregnant. I don't really expect to be pregnant so soon but I am really hoping I am because if I am not then what is the explanation for the weird things my body is doing.. not a good one..!

I am worried because today is the 4th day of spotting and I just really don't feel good in general but this is not like any AF I have ever had and it just doesn't seem to be that either. I don't know..!! :shrug::shrug:


----------



## hopeful:)

Hello ladies, all your posts seem so friendly thought i would post. Im only on CD17 but i feel really different at the moment. am unsure if its BCP related or Oed early and on way to BFP or O at the moment and missed my chance .... what a rolla coster xx


----------



## IzzyAnt88

jeannaann said:


> IzzyAnt88 said:
> 
> 
> Same here ladies..!! 7dpo... super early but took Dollar Tree tests so far BFN lol but I feel so weird...! Even have the vivid dreams.. will post more later I am at work just wanted to say "Hey" to everyone..!!
> 
> Hello IZZY! Welcome! 7 DPO? Yeah I never hear of anyone getting a :bfp: that early! So, no worries! Good Luck and keep us posted!Click to expand...

Yeah I know lol.. thanks for the welcome..!
Actually I found by googling that some people got bfp as early as 5dpo, 6dpo, etc. but it's rare I'm sure LOL.


----------



## jeannaann

IzzyAnt88 said:


> I need help ladies..!! I am confused I had seen here - https://www.justmommies.com/articles/implantation-bleeding-stats.php - that implantation 5dpo was pretty common - or at least O.K. - I had also read many stories by googling..
> 
> But now I am hearing on some of the other threads here that it's WAY too early and NOT normal. I don't know what to think. Here is my situation:
> 
> Ok so first of all I have *NO* idea where I am at in my cycle exactly BUT it has been a looong time ( at least 2 months ) since my last period so I am due for one, my BBT sorta seemed to indicate ovulation last week, and hubby and I only dtd once around that same time, and now i am having weird symptoms. I was having some health issues before and hubby and I didn't dtd for a while so no it is not possible to be from an earlier conception time.. My BBT chart is not very accurate or helpful because of weird sleep schedule..
> 
> Anyway so here is what happened
> The dpo is basically the days past when we dtd because I am not sure if I ovulated or not
> 
> 2dpo - Very light twingy feelings
> 3dpo - Cramping
> 4dpo - Cramping + light spotting, restless sleep, back pain, nauseous, many weird dreams that I don't remember
> 5dpo - Cramping + light spotting, restless sleep, back pain, nauseous, many weird dreams that I DO remember (At work and everyone is yelling to look out the window see a plane swerving around and see huge explosion, another dream about a kidnapper and rescuing puppies, etc.)
> 6dpo - Twingy/Bloated feeling + light spotting, restless, irritable, & tired, restless sleep + dreams
> 7dpo - Cramps increase, backache increases, slightly heavier spotting in the morning, ate a piece of chocolate and got nauseous
> 
> The thing is that I have never spotted before, and on the first day it was very tiny light drops of pink. I did a double take because it was very, very strange for me. A little bit of brownish later that night. The second day it was red once and then nothing the rest of the day. Yesterday morning it was drops of rose-colored pink/red. Then nothing until yesterday afternoon. Then some strings. It seems to be mixed with C.M. It can stretch. Sorry if TMI. It's either a super weird period that would likely mean fertility problems or I am pregnant. I don't really expect to be pregnant so soon but I am really hoping I am because if I am not then what is the explanation for the weird things my body is doing.. not a good one..!
> 
> I am worried because today is the 4th day of spotting and I just really don't feel good in general but this is not like any AF I have ever had and it just doesn't seem to be that either. I don't know..!! :shrug::shrug:

Hmmmm, if I were you I would hold out a few more days (I know it is excruciating!) and if it does not get heavier and still no :bfp: make an appt and have a blood test done. That way if it is neg you will know and the dr. can give you something to start your AF, and that way you can get started on a new cycle of TTC! Good luck!


----------



## jeannaann

IzzyAnt88 said:


> jeannaann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IzzyAnt88 said:
> 
> 
> Same here ladies..!! 7dpo... super early but took Dollar Tree tests so far BFN lol but I feel so weird...! Even have the vivid dreams.. will post more later I am at work just wanted to say "Hey" to everyone..!!
> 
> Hello IZZY! Welcome! 7 DPO? Yeah I never hear of anyone getting a :bfp: that early! So, no worries! Good Luck and keep us posted!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know lol.. thanks for the welcome..!
> Actually I found by googling that some people got bfp as early as 5dpo, 6dpo, etc. but it's rare I'm sure LOL.Click to expand...

It is really rare, and most of the time (I am a big googler myself) it is either false or it is a chemical pregnancy :( I would almost be more freaked out to get a :bfp: that soon! I would say anything after 9 or 10 dpo probably means a viable bean :) I am no expert but that is my 2 cents from everything I have learned over the last 6 months of researching! LOL, I am a google and bnb freak! GOOD LUCK, it sounds promising for you!


----------



## IzzyAnt88

jeannaann said:


> IzzyAnt88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeannaann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IzzyAnt88 said:
> 
> 
> Same here ladies..!! 7dpo... super early but took Dollar Tree tests so far BFN lol but I feel so weird...! Even have the vivid dreams.. will post more later I am at work just wanted to say "Hey" to everyone..!!
> 
> Hello IZZY! Welcome! 7 DPO? Yeah I never hear of anyone getting a :bfp: that early! So, no worries! Good Luck and keep us posted!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know lol.. thanks for the welcome..!
> Actually I found by googling that some people got bfp as early as 5dpo, 6dpo, etc. but it's rare I'm sure LOL.Click to expand...
> 
> It is really rare, and most of the time (I am a big googler myself) it is either false or it is a chemical pregnancy :( I would almost be more freaked out to get a :bfp: that soon! I would say anything after 9 or 10 dpo probably means a viable bean :) I am no expert but that is my 2 cents from everything I have learned over the last 6 months of researching! LOL, I am a google and bnb freak! GOOD LUCK, it sounds promising for you!Click to expand...

Yeah I heard this as well about testing bfp early.. some also said a molar pregnancy.

I just don't like all of this :shrug: 
Could 4 days of spotting & cramping be normal..? :wacko:


----------



## jollypop7

Welcome hopeful and clare!!! :hug:

Izzy, I have no idea what to think about all of that. Have you talked to your doctor yet?

As for me just SUPER irritable and oddly enough my mouth has been so dry yesterday and today. I always hear that excess saliva is the pre :bfp: symptom. My CP is still high and hard, CM is cloudy and sparse.

Jeannaann what cd are you on hon?


----------



## jollypop7

So it is very apparant that I am close to AF. I started crying just now because my wedding ticker is so pretty. :rofl: :rofl: what the hell? I'm cramping pretty steadily, but not hard, just kinda achy down there. Time will tell. Just not freaking soon enough!!!


----------



## IzzyAnt88

jollypop7 said:


> So it is very apparant that I am close to AF. I started crying just now because my wedding ticker is so pretty. :rofl: :rofl: what the hell? I'm cramping pretty steadily, but not hard, just kinda achy down there. Time will tell. Just not freaking soon enough!!!

LOL hey super emotional is also a pregnancy symptom right..?
But it *IS* a very pretty ticker haha


----------



## jollypop7

IzzyAnt88 said:


> jollypop7 said:
> 
> 
> So it is very apparant that I am close to AF. I started crying just now because my wedding ticker is so pretty. :rofl: :rofl: what the hell? I'm cramping pretty steadily, but not hard, just kinda achy down there. Time will tell. Just not freaking soon enough!!!
> 
> LOL hey super emotional is also a pregnancy symptom right..?
> But it *IS* a very pretty ticker hahaClick to expand...

:rofl: thaaannnkkkkssss....... 
You know what stinks? It's so hard when you've never been pregnant before, and some people can say, oh I felt like this, or no I didn't. Not that it makes the 2ww any easier for them, but I wish I had a single clue about what I'm looking for! :D lol


----------



## IzzyAnt88

lol..! I know I always hear them say "I knew I was pregnant because ___ and the only time I ever felt that way is when I was pregnant with DD/DS"


----------



## jeannaann

jollypop7 said:


> Welcome hopeful and clare!!! :hug:
> 
> Izzy, I have no idea what to think about all of that. Have you talked to your doctor yet?
> 
> As for me just SUPER irritable and oddly enough my mouth has been so dry yesterday and today. I always hear that excess saliva is the pre :bfp: symptom. My CP is still high and hard, CM is cloudy and sparse.
> 
> Jeannaann what cd are you on hon?

Big number 5! LOL, :beer: <--- that is what I want LOL! Hey there is one good thing about NOT being pregnant! Personally, with both my kids I had no clue. My husband actually told me when I was leaving to go to the dr. for a sore throat to have them do a pg test. I was like, "why?" He said "I just have a feeling"....SURPRISE!! I was SHOCKED! I asked how he knew and he said I was acting crazy, lol (he thinks emotional is crazy)...so there ya go! Apparantly the crying was present with both, although I was not ss at all. 

SO, sounds promising! I am praying for you girl!! Good luck on your :bfp: PS: I will no longer rely on my cp for telling me anything other than ovulation bc it was high, firm, and shut tighter than I ever felt it, then stayed high and closed but was softening...totally read way too into that, and AF showed up! 

:dust::dust::dust:

May I also just add that I cannot believe how funny this is: :sex: HAHAHA! It makes me feel so dirty! LMAO!


----------



## jollypop7

jeannaann said:


> jollypop7 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome hopeful and clare!!! :hug:
> 
> Izzy, I have no idea what to think about all of that. Have you talked to your doctor yet?
> 
> As for me just SUPER irritable and oddly enough my mouth has been so dry yesterday and today. I always hear that excess saliva is the pre :bfp: symptom. My CP is still high and hard, CM is cloudy and sparse.
> 
> Jeannaann what cd are you on hon?
> 
> Big number 5! LOL, :beer: <--- that is what I want LOL! Hey there is one good thing about NOT being pregnant! Personally, with both my kids I had no clue. My husband actually told me when I was leaving to go to the dr. for a sore throat to have them do a pg test. I was like, "why?" He said "I just have a feeling"....SURPRISE!! I was SHOCKED! I asked how he knew and he said I was acting crazy, lol (he thinks emotional is crazy)...so there ya go! Apparantly the crying was present with both, although I was not ss at all.
> 
> SO, sounds promising! I am praying for you girl!! Good luck on your :bfp: PS: I will no longer rely on my cp for telling me anything other than ovulation bc it was high, firm, and shut tighter than I ever felt it, then stayed high and closed but was softening...totally read way too into that, and AF showed up!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> May I also just add that I cannot believe how funny this is: :sex: HAHAHA! It makes me feel so dirty! LMAO!Click to expand...

Hahahahahaha! That is awesome! I love how the headboard sways. Umm, in real life that would hurt like hell, people!

Yeah, I should know better than to check my cp. My fiance says he's worried about how much I have my fingers in there... :rofl:

I think I'll try and wait until the 25th to test again. That will be 12dpo, which I would say is long enough.


----------



## jollypop7

If I'm not pregnant I'm going to check myself into a mental asylum. I have heartburn, sore boobs, not like AF is coming, like I worked them out or something, I'm tired, have a headache, my nipples are sensitive like I haven't worn a bra all dayy and have veins and red spots all over my boobs. I think a :bfp: should come as soon as symptoms come. And on that note, I'm going to bed early tonight.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

jeannaann said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Mmm....I caved today and tested.....:bfn: at 14 dpo :cry:
> 
> :witch: due today but not here yet. Ah well.....
> 
> FX for you Jollypop. 9dpo is waay too early
> 
> Hopefully :af: will not show up! fx for you!
> 
> If she does, feel free to join me for a :bfp: in MAY!!Click to expand...

Thanks Jeanaann. Unfortunately :af: got me today. Yay for a May :bfp: :thumbup:. Even though I'm going to take a break from ttc for a while....if it happens by chance, that would be great!!


----------



## inkdchick

Hi girls im due for my next period ( hopefully wont show) on the either 3rd - 6th may.
I have a 25 day cycle and two days ago started to get a really weird dizzy/lightheaded feeling like pissed with no alcohol (cant touch the stuff), with what feels like period cramps, know i ovulate early so that could have been the 8th/9th day!, and today i have soreish nipps and boobs have this really weird burning sharp shoot pain especially in the left one more and they feel a bit heavier. i also feel a little sicky but dont know if thats the dizzy thing doing it. peeing more today ive noticed and am constipated. i also have lots of clear/white cm ?????
So if that is a sign then i hope with everything crossed that this one sticks!, we havent tried as in tried and have just relaxed and enjoyed each other this month as i had another m/c two months ago so didnt think about it really, but now i cant help wondering.
GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE on here and i hope that WE ALL GET OUR BFP this month xx


----------



## jollypop7

inkdchick said:


> Hi girls im due for my next period ( hopefully wont show) on the either 3rd - 6th may.
> I have a 25 day cycle and two days ago started to get a really weird dizzy/lightheaded feeling like pissed with no alcohol (cant touch the stuff), with what feels like period cramps, now i ovulate early so that could have been the 8th/9th day!, so and today i have soreish nipps and boobs have this really weird burning sharp shoot pain especially in the left one more and they feel a bit heavier. i also feel a little sicky but dont know if thats the dizzy thing doing it. peeing more today ive noticed and am constipated. i also have lots of clear/white cm ?????
> So if that is a sign then i hope with everything crossed that this one sticks!, we havent tried as in tried and have just relaxed and enjoyed each other this month as i had another m/c two months ago so didnt think about it really, but now i cant help wondering.
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE on here and i hope that WE ALL GET OUR BFP this month xx

Sounds very promising hun!!!:thumbup:

I got the world's faintest :bfp: today. I'm not getting my hopes up until I get an actual line. I'll keep you guys posted! :D


----------



## inkdchick

has anyone had dizzy spells ?!?!?!?


----------



## Clare1981

Argh Jollypop!! Been reading the last few pages and just knew you were when you listed all those symptoms!!!!

I got another :bfn: this morning... well if Im honest that would be 3 :bfn!!

I just cant believe it, I just felt so sure I was. Im AF within the next 3 days, Im thinking tomorrow or the next day. And I usually have light bleeding the day before so Ill know soon enough. 

CM isnt much to write about, CP has got higher and still quite firm, slightly open but it would be with the 3 hefty boys Ive had to push out of there!!! :p

Boobs a tiny bit tender (When I push them really hard :p)

Thats about it, have been having wierd dreams for the last 7 days. Very very odd dreams and I know that can be a sign but dont know if its because I have this on my mind, although they were the first thing that made me think I might be!

Good luck all!!!! :happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

claire , dont give up tho as some hpt wont show BFP until quite a few weeks are gone, and if your period doesnt show up a week after its supposed too - God ! i wish you all the best your symptoms sound fantastic. I had really weird dreams too in december but coz of my age i lost it at 5 and half weeks, but besides that i got told dreams the weirder they are is wuite a good indication that pregnancy is there or happening so fingers crossed for you hun and dont test for a few days, know its hard but worth it xx :hugs:


----------



## jollypop7

Sorry I haven't been on in a while, we took kind of a spontaneous trip. Well after that 1 faint positive, I haven't gotten any more positive tests. I'm 12dpo today and still nada. Just waiting and testing every day! How is everyone else doing/feeling?
Buttercup, sorry that the :witch: got you! :( 
Ink-any new symtpoms?
Clare-how about for you hon? I've been having super weird dreams too! :D Makes me wonder how my mind comes up with that weird stuff.


----------



## jeannaann

Sorry to hear about the :bfn: and :af: visits girls :( I will be praying for us to get a :bfp: by Mother's Day!! 

Jollypop, I have been out of town all weekend too and saw you had a faint :bfp: and was so excited! Nothing since though? Grrr! But no :witch: yet so that is good! Keep us posted hun!


----------



## jollypop7

Weirdest thing: took a hpt today and had a :bfn: and but took and OPK and had a definite +! Anyone ever heard of such a thing???


----------



## jeannaann

jollypop7 said:


> Weirdest thing: took a hpt today and had a :bfn: and but took and OPK and had a definite +! Anyone ever heard of such a thing???

Hmmm, didn't this happen to you earlier this month too?? I don't know what to think about that bc I know that HPT are supposed to be more sensitive than opk when it comes to detecting pregnancy, so theoretically an HPT would be positive before an OPK. I have no idea; how sensitive is the HPT you took? Did you use FMU??


----------



## jollypop7

I took a 25ml/mIU test and didn't drink anything all day and held it for 5 hours. The hpt has developed the absolute very faintest of lines (almost not there) and I'm right at 10 minutes now. I thought that too about OPK's and HPT's. I'm so confused lol. I just want a great big blaring pink line. Oh well. I guess I'll wait until tomorrow and test again with FMU.
Thanks Jeannaann! :D
I'll keep you posted. Might be right there with you hoping for a May :bfp:. I'm honestly not getting my hopes up.


----------



## jeannaann

jollypop7 said:


> I took a 25ml/mIU test and didn't drink anything all day and held it for 5 hours. The hpt has developed the absolute very faintest of lines (almost not there) and I'm right at 10 minutes now. I thought that too about OPK's and HPT's. I'm so confused lol. I just want a great big blaring pink line. Oh well. I guess I'll wait until tomorrow and test again with FMU.
> Thanks Jeannaann! :D
> I'll keep you posted. Might be right there with you hoping for a May :bfp:. I'm honestly not getting my hopes up.

Well I am praying for ya hun!! 

:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Clare1981

Any news Jollypop?? A lines a line remember!!!! :D

Ive had nothing but a :bfn: every day, started having back ache 2 days ago and a very tiny amont of blood. AF was due yesterday or today but have had nothing but tiny bits of red/brown blood on wiping.. thats it.. Think the witch is just playing with me now :(

Can I join some of you in the May thread hoping for a :bfp: ?


----------



## honeybee28

jollypop - yes i have heard of that, a girl on here was getting positive opks but negative hpts for about a week i think then her hpt went positive. fx for you!!!x


----------



## jollypop7

Thanks guys, I'm keeping my fingers crossed! Got another :bfn: this morning. AF is due today or tomorrow and I have absolutely no blood or cramping. If I'm out I'd love to do a May thread with you guys!!! :D This has been the best thread I've been in! I have to go stock up on tests again so I'll keep you guys posted! :D
BTW thanks for the heads up honeybee!

I was really hoping to get a definite :bfp: so that I could give the test to my fiance tomorrow. It's his birthday! :( I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## honeybee28

jollypop how many dpo are you now? are you using sensitive tests?


----------



## jollypop7

I'm either 12 or 13 dpo. The tests say 25 ml/mIU but peeonastick.com rates them at 7 ml/mIU. I got my +OPK for ovulation on the 13th of April. The only symtoms I'm having are: veiny bbs, tiny bit sore, and watery CM. I always have really vivid dreams, so I can't count those.


----------



## honeybee28

sounds promising, it's still early days to get a positive, fx you get one soon!!


----------



## jeannaann

jollypop7 said:


> I'm either 12 or 13 dpo. The tests say 25 ml/mIU but peeonastick.com rates them at 7 ml/mIU. I got my +OPK for ovulation on the 13th of April. The only symtoms I'm having are: veiny bbs, tiny bit sore, and watery CM. I always have really vivid dreams, so I can't count those.

Well, any news Jollypop??


----------

